# GPU under 4k



## bhushan2k (Nov 20, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: FSP Saga II 500w (>80% efficiency)

2. What is your budget?
Ans: max 4k..can add .5k if i get any good deal..

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: still using 14" CRT monitor...have played many games on 800x600, 1024x768..but not on 1152x864 fluidly..still nfs run gives slow fps even on 800x600..my monitor is working fine now..n don't want to spend money on new hd lcd or led monitor..happy with this crt right now..will get new one once i get job next year.. 

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: 2nd Generation i5 2400 3.1ghz
Asus P8H61-M Plus2 (Intel H61 chipset)
4GB corsair DDR3 (2x2)
Onboard Intel HD Graphics 2000
NZXT Gamma case
500GB hitachi HDD
FSP Saga II 500w (>80% efficiency)

this will be my first dedicated gpu...m totally noob in gpu segment..need better gpu than Intel HD Graphics 2000..games should run good enough on 1024x768 XGA resolution...i know 4-5k is not good enough to buy good gpu at all but as i will be running all games on this low resolution all games will run smoothly i guess..

have heard price to performance ratio of NVDIA gpus are better than AMD/ATI...also heard gpu running GDDR5 even with 512MB memory gives better performance than gpu running GDDR3 with 1GB memory...


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

Spend around 4.8K and get Sapphire HD 6670 1GB GDDR5.
Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 1GB GDDR5


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Spend around 4.8K and get Sapphire HD 6670 1GB GDDR5.
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 1GB GDDR5



Thanks mate looks promising... Can u please confirm it's based on GDDR5?? Flipkart showing GDDR3 memory... Any alternative in nvidia?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

HD 6670 does have both DDR3 and GDDR5 versions and the model I've suggested is the GDDR5 one. I think you should contact Primeabgb to make sure you're getting the GDDR5 version.

At your budget, there is no alternative of 6670, both from Red and Green Camp.


----------



## Sup (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't buy from Primeabgb, worst shopping experience ever!

Flipkart HIS IceQ 5670, essentially the same card.


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 21, 2012)

Sup said:


> Don't buy from Primeabgb, worst shopping experience ever!
> 
> Flipkart HIS IceQ 5670, essentially the same card.



Why? I bought that entire rig last year from prime only..how about itware? 

@cilus any alternative in nvdia I meant to ask  .. Price to performance ratio is better I heard.. Thanks for replying guys...


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

Sup said:


> Don't buy from Primeabgb, worst shopping experience ever!
> 
> Flipkart HIS IceQ 5670, essentially the same card.



ofc not, man.
6670 > 5670. 

nvidia does not have any good cards at this price point. unless you want older cards.


----------



## Techguy (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats correct about nvidia.. I recommend you upgrade to the 7750 as it is newer and performs better. it is 7k+


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

Techguy said:


> Thats correct about nvidia.. I recommend you upgrade to the 7750 as it is newer and performs better. it is 7k+



totally out of budget. infact, almost 2x the budget. read th reqs, mate.


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess HD 6670 GDDR3 seems best option...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 21, 2012)

Save your money and buy a proper card, you can pretty good cards for about 8k.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 21, 2012)

This GPU comes in your budget and will run all games in med settings in 1024x768 res.

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GEFORCE GT 630 SYNERGY EDITION 1GB


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gt 630 is a good budget card. My friend's laptop had this card and it ran battlefield 3 at native resolution and all retings as high and perfectly smooth.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

why the gt630? it completely sucks compared to the hd6670
the 6670 is upto 50% faster than the gt630 in some games.

the gt630 is essentially a gt440, which is <<<< hd6670

what "native resolution" does your friend;s laptop have? settings? fps? what cpu?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 21, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> why the gt630? it completely sucks compared to the hd6670
> the 6670 is upto 50% faster than the gt630 in some games.
> 
> the gt630 is essentially a gt440, which is <<<< hd6670
> ...



True and if you're getting HD 6670 get 1gb ddr5 version rather than 1gbddr3..


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

ddr3 will not make that huge a difference. probably 15-20% MAX.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 22, 2012)

In couple of Graphics heavy games, GDDR5 matters a lot as it provides more than twice the memory bandwidth of DDR3 version. bhushan05d251, you're getting the GDDR5 version at 4.8K from Primeabgb and believe me, it is the best card at your budget. Even the new GT 640, based on the latest Kepler architecture, can't beat HD 6670 GDDR5.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 22, 2012)

in my above post, i meant that the performance difference (based on type of memory) when comparing 2 gpu's was largely moot, as the architecture's and chip's performance comes first.


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 22, 2012)

saw gameplays on both cards on utube..hd 6670 n gt 630..found no practical difference..  just not able to decide which is better.. but both cards seem promising..n definitely way better than my Intel HD 2000 IGP...i guess i should look for HD 6670 GDDR5 version only...


----------



## vkl (Nov 22, 2012)

Get hd6670GDDR5.GT 630 DDR3 is slower than hd6670.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Nov 25, 2012)

hd 6670 1gb ddr5.
i have it.no comparisons


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 25, 2012)

^^ actually, yes. my hd6770 1 gb ddr5 can kick your card's behind anyday 

context, man, context is everything.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, the boy has his budget and if he can't extend it - better get the best money can buy and within 4k, GT 630 is best bet. However, spending 1k would make more sense as it'll make awesome experience at 1024x768 / 1280x600 res with HD 6670.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 25, 2012)

dude, the 6670 is a much better card.
if you are alrady spending 4k, why not add just 25% more and get a huge benefit?

i donot understand. tell the person paying for the item that he wont have to pay to upgrade for another 4 years.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Nov 25, 2012)

hey doomgiver i was talking with respect to the price range given ...any high range card can kick ur card's. . .


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2012)

yeah, my point exactly.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm..


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2012)

bhushan2k said:


> saw gameplays on both cards on utube.*.hd 6670 n gt 630..found no practical difference*..  just not able to decide which is better.. but both cards seem promising..n definitely way better than my Intel HD 2000 IGP...i guess i should look for HD 6670 GDDR5 version only...



well, looks can be deceiving


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep..topgear is rite


----------

